# 4 JL AUDIO 10W1V2-4



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

I am considering getting some JL's. How would 4 JL AUDIO 10W1V2-4 knock? 125 watts RMS. I would either go with something like this or some of the higher ones, 2 12's or 15's but I don't want to spend an arm and a leg. What do you think?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLK_@Jun 22 2005, 04:52 PM
> *I am considering getting some JL's.  How would 4 JL AUDIO 10W1V2-4 knock?  125 watts RMS.  I would either go with something like this or some of the higher ones, 2 12's or 15's but I don't want to spend an arm and a leg.  What do you think?
> [snapback]3307413[/snapback]​*


If you don't wanna spend an arm and a leg, then you are looking at not JL.


----------



## Aztec Soulja (Apr 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 22 2005, 03:20 PM
> *If you don't wanna spend an arm and a leg, then you are looking at not JL.
> [snapback]3307496[/snapback]​*


The W1's aren't that expensive.


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

The 4 JL AUDIO 10W1V2-4 aren't that bad, thats why I was wondering how they sounded. Do you know?


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aztec Soulja_@Jun 22 2005, 03:45 PM
> *The W1's aren't that expensive.
> [snapback]3307554[/snapback]​*



the name alone doesnt make them loud


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DLK_@Jun 22 2005, 04:50 PM
> *The 4 JL AUDIO 10W1V2-4 aren't that bad, thats why I was wondering how they sounded.  Do you know?
> [snapback]3307573[/snapback]​*


even though for the same price, from other namebrands you get twice the quality 

all jl audio is now day's is a name, nothing more, nothing less, decent equipment, but not worth the money, only reason its soo famous, is because rappers got it in their rides(what those rappers don't realize, is a kid off the street with a part time job can get a louder better sounding system for less  )


----------



## MazDAMN (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 23 2005, 12:35 AM
> *even though for the same price, from other namebrands you get twice the quality
> 
> all jl audio is now day's is a name, nothing more, nothing less, decent equipment, but not worth the money, only reason its soo famous, is because rappers got it in their rides(what those rappers don't realize, is a kid off the street with a part time job can get a louder better sounding system for less  )
> [snapback]3309249[/snapback]​*






I saw a guy with 6 Kicker IMPULSE 12s. yea, the free-air bullshit kicker sub from like, 1999. He came to me with a sheet of paper and said look...I checked it out, fairly impressive design. Was a transmission style vented enclosure. For 2 12s the box was 48" wide by 24" deep and 16" tall. I made 3 of these, identical to each other. After I finished the 1st, before it was covered, he brought 2 impulses over and we hooked em to his autotek 333. Believe me, it slammed something ungodly. I was dumbfounded. Straight up. Well, I finished off all 3 enclosures, and we stacked all 3 in the back of his urber-tight astro.....he got it from me, lol. Well, people joked and laughed at his impulses because he NEVER wanted to crank it up around town....until after he competed. He was in some small competition and was the loudest with 6 subs, and the loudest with 12s. He out did a guy with 4 JL 13W7s each one was on a 1000 watt or 1200 watt JL mono amp. His 6 were on 3 Autotek 333s. Trust me when I tell you this. Price means nothing, and name means nothing. Watching 6 garbage-ass 12s out perform 4 $700 subs, that were an inch bigger, and on more power, was a good thing.





(I had 9 JL12W6s in '97 and they were in my 4Runner...159.3. All coils of all 9 were paralleled in sets of 3 on 3 Orion 225 HCCA (3rd gen, digital ref, with x-over) and I was thinking they were the best....until I realized why JL had that big ass boot on the magnet....2 magnets GLUED together with NO pins keeping them aligned, heat melts glue, magnets slid)


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MazDAMN_@Jun 23 2005, 01:21 AM
> *I saw a guy with 6 Kicker IMPULSE 12s. yea, the free-air bullshit kicker sub from like, 1999. He came to me with a sheet of paper and said look...I checked it out, fairly impressive design. Was a transmission style vented enclosure. For 2 12s the box was 48" wide by 24" deep and 16" tall. I made 3 of these, identical to each other. After I finished the 1st, before it was covered, he brought 2 impulses over and we hooked em to his autotek 333. Believe me, it slammed something ungodly. I was dumbfounded. Straight up. Well, I finished off all 3 enclosures, and we stacked all 3 in the back of his urber-tight astro.....he got it from me, lol. Well, people joked and laughed at his impulses because he NEVER wanted to crank it up around town....until after he competed. He was in some small competition and was the loudest with 6 subs, and the loudest with 12s. He out did a guy with 4 JL 13W7s each one was on a 1000 watt or 1200 watt JL mono amp. His 6 were on 3 Autotek 333s. Trust me when I tell you this. Price means nothing, and name means nothing. Watching 6 garbage-ass 12s out perform 4 $700 subs, that were an inch bigger, and on more power, was a good thing.
> (I had 9 JL12W6s in '97 and they were in my 4Runner...159.3. All coils of all 9 were paralleled in sets of 3 on 3 Orion 225 HCCA (3rd gen, digital ref, with x-over) and I was thinking they were the best....until I realized why JL had that big ass boot on the magnet....2 magnets GLUED together with NO pins keeping them aligned, heat melts glue, magnets slid)
> [snapback]3309394[/snapback]​*


An 8 cu. ft. box isn't a transmission line for two 12's, thats a transmission line for a single 8. Anywho, how you install what you have is what makes it good, not the name on it.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 23 2005, 12:35 AM
> *even though for the same price, from other namebrands you get twice the quality
> 
> all jl audio is now day's is a name, nothing more, nothing less, decent equipment, but not worth the money, only reason its soo famous, is because rappers got it in their rides(what those rappers don't realize, is a kid off the street with a part time job can get a louder better sounding system for less  )
> [snapback]3309249[/snapback]​*


The only reason rappers have it is because of sales people who dont know how to sell anything else, and morons that host shows on TV that have to put JL in every car he sees because he's as ignorant about car audio and cars as the owner of the car is. You gotta know what show I'm talkin about.... the only thing he knows is "thats old" "that has a lot of power" "thats JL" and "those are big wheels" and somehow he gets a show where people thinks he knows something.


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

What would you guys suggest I go with then instead of the JL's?


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

Jl audio's are mainly for trucks or somthang w/ limited space :thumbsup: There good cause they require like no air space allowing you to make a small box and yes they bang :biggrin: I had 2 10 W0 speackers in a jl steath box w/ punch 250ix and it hit harder that hell in my noma dropped to a 1 ohm load  If you have the room i have alway had good luck w/ Fosgate but they need a lot bigger box to get the true bang


Blaze


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

Right now I have a limited amount of space.


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

Jl's are the way to go then


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=197264]


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

How bout 2 Adire Tempest - 15" Car Audio Subwoofer 8ohm DVC or 2 or more Kenwood Excelon KFC-XW1205dB - 12" High Performance Subwoofer? OR 1 Adire Brahma 15MKII- 15" Extreme Throw Car Audio Subwoofer 2ohm DVC? What would everyone reccomend of these.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLK_@Jun 23 2005, 12:54 PM
> *How bout 2 Adire Tempest - 15" Car Audio Subwoofer 8ohm DVC or 2 or more Kenwood Excelon KFC-XW1205dB - 12" High Performance Subwoofer?  OR 1 Adire Brahma 15MKII- 15" Extreme Throw Car Audio Subwoofer 2ohm DVC?  What would everyone reccomend of these.
> [snapback]3310782[/snapback]​*


You won't go wrong with any of the Adire Audio products and you won't be happy with the kenwoods...
If you have limited space, I don't think you should be looking at 15's...


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

I have room for 1 or 2 15's. Not sure which way I'm going yet. Compared to 2 Adire Tempest 15's to one Brahma 15" which would you suggest?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 23 2005, 06:36 AM
> *The only reason rappers have it is because of sales people who dont know how to sell anything else, and morons that host shows on TV that have to put JL in every car he sees because he's as ignorant about car audio and cars as the owner of the car is.  You gotta know what show I'm talkin about.... the only thing he knows is "thats old" "that has a lot of power" "thats JL" and "those are big wheels" and somehow he gets a show where people thinks he knows something.
> [snapback]3309841[/snapback]​*


YAA HURRRRRD!!!!!a

lol yea i know what show your talking about


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Jun 23 2005, 10:33 AM
> *Jl's are the way to go then
> [snapback]3310432[/snapback]​*


....because the other 400 brands that also require a small box, or a smaller box, aren't good enough apparently.....


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLK_@Jun 23 2005, 10:21 AM
> *Right now I have a limited amount of space.
> [snapback]3310370[/snapback]​*


Lemme get this straight.... you dont have much space to work with, so you are looking at 15's....... How much space DO you have to work with? You'd be better off with 12's ported than 15's sealed. You'd also be better off with the right volume box than the wrong volume box. Just because a manufacturer says "you can use this sub in 2.5 cu. ft." doesn't mean it will be any good that way (I.E. Kicker).


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 23 2005, 01:07 PM
> *....because the other 400 brands that also require a small box, or a smaller box, aren't good enough apparently.....
> [snapback]3311677[/snapback]​*



:uh: That is just the ones that i have had good luck wit :thumbsup: They take a beating and are very hard to fry......Clean sounding


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DLK_@Jun 23 2005, 11:02 AM
> *I have room for 1 or 2 15's.  Not sure which way I'm going yet.  Compared to 2  Adire Tempest 15's to one  Brahma 15" which would you suggest?
> [snapback]3310804[/snapback]​*


brahma 15 is louder than 2 tempests hands down.


----------



## MazDAMN (Jun 11, 2005)

ever heard that 3" thick total blaupunkt 15"? Really slick sub. 3" thick, FRONT TO BACK. i only heard the 10s and they were on a pioneer 40x2 amp.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Jun 23 2005, 03:45 PM
> *:uh: That is just the ones that i have had good luck wit  :thumbsup: They take a beating and are very hard to fry......Clean sounding
> [snapback]3311856[/snapback]​*


Is that why I've sent more JL subs back defective than any other sub we dealt?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MazDAMN_@Jun 23 2005, 05:09 PM
> *ever heard that 3" thick total blaupunkt 15"? Really slick sub. 3" thick, FRONT TO BACK. i only heard the 10s and they were on a pioneer 40x2 amp.
> [snapback]3312206[/snapback]​*


Those things are HORRIBLE. The only thing they are good for is super shallow applications, and even then "good" is pushing it.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 23 2005, 05:22 PM
> *Those things are HORRIBLE.  The only thing they are good for is super shallow applications, and even then "good" is pushing it.
> [snapback]3312535[/snapback]​*


i think thats what they put in those caddilac cts-v's, whatever it was, my buddies caddy has a really thin what looks like a subwoofer in the center of his trunk, haven't heard it, so i can't tell you how much it sucks.


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

I have enough room for 2 15's I think I'll have to check. But not enough money right now for 2 brahma's, amp, and box.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DLK_@Jun 23 2005, 08:43 PM
> *I have enough room for 2 15's I think I'll have to check.  But not enough money right now for 2 brahma's, amp, and box.
> [snapback]3313292[/snapback]​*


all you'll need is 1 15" brahma.....even that will be loud for daily


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 23 2005, 09:16 PM
> *i think thats what they put in those caddilac cts-v's, whatever it was, my buddies caddy has a really thin what looks like a subwoofer in the center of his trunk, haven't heard it, so i can't tell you how much it sucks.
> [snapback]3313209[/snapback]​*


Those are Bose, made the same way as the Blaujunk as far as design method goes. The Bose are also used in the doors of Corvettes.


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 24 2005, 08:07 AM
> *Those are Bose, made the same way as the Blaujunk as far as design method goes.  The Bose are also used in the doors of Corvettes.
> [snapback]3314758[/snapback]​*


And behind the driver's seat in a 350Z


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

dp


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLK_@Jun 24 2005, 11:14 AM
> *dp
> [snapback]3314938[/snapback]​*


Double Penetration or Death Penalty series subs from Incriminator Audio?


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

lol I had a double post.


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

What do you think about those last 2 brian?


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLK_@Jun 24 2005, 10:26 AM
> *What do you think about those last 2 brian?
> [snapback]3315254[/snapback]​*


Which last 2? Double Penetration or Death Penalty subs?


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

Compared to 2 Adire Tempest 15's to one Brahma 15" which would you suggest?


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 23 2005, 04:21 PM
> *Is that why I've sent more JL subs back defective than any other sub we dealt?
> [snapback]3312531[/snapback]​*


I guess i just got lucky :dunno: Or most people just push them to hard thinkg they can handle more than they can  Most people assume it's a good name so they try to make them do things they really shouldn't do :uh: I was suprised i did not fry my 10's @ a 1 ohm load :0


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 24 2005, 08:07 AM
> *Those are Bose, made the same way as the Blaujunk as far as design method goes.  The Bose are also used in the doors of Corvettes.
> [snapback]3314758[/snapback]​*


no highs, no lows, just bose 

at least the new school bose anyhow, but i speak differently on my 14 year old 6.5" bose 201 series III's....lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLK+Jun 24 2005, 12:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The single Brahma 15" in a large ported box, tuned low...
The "correct" way to install and use a Brahma...


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

I don't know that much about subs so what do you mean tuned low exactly? I'll have to get a box and everything. How many watts should I run to it?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLK_@Jun 24 2005, 10:38 PM
> *I don't know that much about subs so what do you mean tuned low exactly?    I'll have to get a box and everything.  How many watts should I run to it?
> [snapback]3318034[/snapback]​*


600 if you get a new one, see my signature for link to specs...


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

I got a 700 watt right now.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLK_@Jun 24 2005, 11:03 PM
> *I got a 700 watt right now.
> [snapback]3318109[/snapback]​*


Does is "say" 700 watts, or does it actually "produce" 700 watts...
What kind of amp is it?


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

Bazooka, P miller series. Not that great I guess.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLK_@Jun 24 2005, 11:37 PM
> *Bazooka, P miller series.  Not that great I guess.
> [snapback]3318240[/snapback]​*


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

hahaha
Would that be alright you think? I am not sure if I want to spend the money on another when I can get nothing from the one I have.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLK_@Jun 24 2005, 11:50 PM
> *hahaha
> Would that be alright you think?  I am not sure if I want to spend the money on another when I can get nothing from the one I have.
> [snapback]3318313[/snapback]​*


You won't blow it with that amp, I'm sure it would be fine to power it untill you could replce it with something better later on, or it may do perfectly fine for what you are looking for...


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

OK. What do you think of HIFONICS? The GOLIATH 12". Or their amps. Haven't had any experience with none of these brands. Thats why all the questions. Sorry.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLK_@Jun 25 2005, 12:20 AM
> *OK.  What do you think of HIFONICS? The GOLIATH 12".  Or their amps. Haven't had any experience with none of these brands.  Thats why all the questions.  Sorry.
> [snapback]3318458[/snapback]​*


HiFonics is in the crapper IMO, some people here love them...
Most die for no good reason...
Many other reasons too... 
Read through some of these...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...ghlite=hifonics


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

Heres the amp I got:
Specifications:

* Channels: 2
* Frequency Response: 20Hz-20000Hz
* Fuse: 2 x 25A
* Crossover: HP/Full/LP 
* Protection: Thermal, Short Circuit, Overload
* Max Power: 750 watts
* 300W x 1 @4ohms (mono)
* 600W x 1 @2ohms (mono)
* 300W x 2 @1ohm (stereo)
* Signal To Noise Ratio: >90db
* Battery Voltage Range: 10.5-14.4
* Crossover Freq. (Variable) 60-400Hz 18dB/Oct Slope
* Bass Boost: 0-12dB
* Remote Control: optional
* RCA Input: YES
* Size (LxWxH) 16.25" x 9.75" x 2.25"


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLK_@Jun 25 2005, 11:38 AM
> *Heres the amp I got:
> Specifications:
> 
> ...


If you run ONE sub you will need a dual 4ohm coil configuration...


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

I guess now I'll just have to use the one I have because I don't have the money to get the sub and another amp right now. One last question, wheres a good place to buy a box to fit it? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLK_@Jun 25 2005, 12:16 PM
> *I guess now I'll just have to use the one I have because I don't have the money to get the sub and another amp right now.  One last question, wheres a good place to buy a box to fit it?  Thanks for your help.
> [snapback]3319613[/snapback]​*


You will need a box built FOR it and tuned TO it...
It will also have to be tuned according to they type of music you listen to and the vehicle cabin space it's going in...
Your amp should run one Brahma without problem...
You can upgrade the amp later...


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

OK. I'll decided and hit you back up later. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLK_@Jun 25 2005, 12:34 PM
> *OK.  I'll decided and hit you back up later.  Thanks for all the help.
> [snapback]3319653[/snapback]​*


Shhhh! [attachmentid=198753]

I don't what everyone to know I help! :cheesy: 

I'm the "problem asshole" here, I can't mess that up! :uh:


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)




----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 25 2005, 11:50 AM
> *Shhhh! [attachmentid=198753]
> 
> I don't what everyone to know I help!  :cheesy:
> ...


damn, everyones gonna know now


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

I think I may go with a NEW 05 PHOENIX GOLD X600.1 MONO for an AMP. I cam get one for $235 new. That should be perfect.


----------

